# Stihl 150 -vs- Husqvarna Battery powered T536LiXP



## wouter

Husqvarna 536 LiXP vs Stihl 150T - YouTube

check out this test we did today.

the sound of the 150T makes you think it runs much faster, but the opposite is fact.
we ran both saws with new sharp chains and we both did our best to win the comp ;-)


----------



## Toddppm

Hard to believe that Stihl is running a new chanin cutting that slow but I guess the torque on the Husky just pulls better? 
I held one of those Stihls a couple weeks and couldn't think of a good use for it , for that much money anyways.
How long will the battery last in the Husky?


----------



## wouter

35 minutes on energy saver mode, what is what you use most, the normal mode makes the chain go faster but no need for that for pruning. 

Battery charges in 20 minutes so you will never ever run out once you charge one while using the other. 

The easy use, no more pull starts and nice handling makes it a perfect tool for having around on bigger prune jobs where your silky will be to much effort to deal with the bigger branches.

No saw for dismantling though...it's just not made for cutting down big pieces. Small soft wood dismantling works great but for the bigger wood you just have to get your ms200T !


----------



## HuskStihl

I'm not surprised. I just bought my wife a 36v lithium string trimmer (she can't start things and gas trimmers bother her wrists), and it kicks serious ass. I have not tried a comparison, but except for the lack of noise or vibration, I couldn't tell it wasn't gas powered based upon performance


----------



## Jonsered Power

*T536LiXP = Extremely efficient*

After I saw the T536 on YouTube beating the new Husqvarna arborist saw I had to get one. But it turns out dealers in the states aren't expecting them until 2014, so I had to ship it over seas and it was worth every dollar. The efficiency of not having to start a saw routinely throughout the day, especially when its for one cut to make your BC1000xl eat something is great. This alone is enough to justify purchasing the saw, but also you don't have any maintenance costs and a push to start is a climbers dream saw.


----------



## ChainFinn

At local shop theres 2 of those itsy bitsy 150´s, and i can say, that 192 and 201 look huge next to that _cordless electric saw look-a like_ saw


----------



## imagineero

Comparable chains on both saws? ie. both safety, or both non safety? Both same gauge? If the stihl had a larger gauge safety chain and the electric had a smaller gauge non safety chain it's not such a direct comparison.

Shaun


----------



## wouter

Both saws have the same 1.1 mm safety chain !

Only difference is the chains both come with different text on it ;-)


----------



## imagineero

Sounds like a fair race to me then!


----------



## wouter

I wouldn't have wanted it any other way !

There's absolutely no fun in making vids that don't show reality and however I am a very enthousiast user of the battery tophandle saw I would even be ok with it of the stihl would have won this little comp. 

For my feeling the Stihl gives much more action, like I said before, it's the lack of two stroke noise that makes you feel like there's not much action in the battery saw. The opposite seems to be truth. 

But the most I enjoy all these new innovative machines that make our daily jobs easier. Thats the profit we all enjoy. 

Climb safe


----------



## Tree Pig

Need more video... I think the husqy looks like it is cutting faster but, seems to be a bit of user interference about half way through the cut with the stihl... actually looks like the guys is attempting to slow the saw and cants the bar sideways in the wood. Maybe he was busy watching the husqy and not paying attention


----------



## wouter

He actually pushed too hard and let the chain stall for a little moment, but it's obvious it is just a normal circumstances field test. 

We ran it couple of times and the Husq beats the Stihl every time. 
It would be great to see some more vids, so go ahead tree pig and bring it on ;-)


----------



## Philbert

I have used (and posted on) the Oregon 40V saw. Only tried the STIHL at a demo event. Looking forward to trying the Husky sometime.

As noted, for in-tree work, the battery saws might offer a real advantage.

Subscribing to keep in touch on these.

Philbert


----------



## stroker351w

What were the chain pitch's of each?


----------



## pro94lt

Any updates on the saws?


----------



## pascaloosterik

I worked with the T536liXP for a couple of weeks in the Caribbean trimming palms and it worked great on the leaves
i was really blown away by the performance, I could do about 30 palms(3 hours of work) with one battery
And as said before, no more pull starts and no more loud noise!


----------



## TaoTreeClimber

Hmmmmm. Looks like it would make a good indoor carving saw. Im guessing I could find a carving bar and chain for that. I could stay up all night carving bears and not tick off the neighbors or choke on exhaust.


----------



## greengreer

Any idea on the weight of the battery pack? The powerhead weight is awfully light but i suspect the battery to weigh in a good bit more than a full tank of fuel. I am really enjoying the thought of less noise and no pull starting in the tree. The price tag is a bit hard to swallow once you add the charger and two batteries. My other concern would be that this model becomes obsolete in only a few short years, as quickly as battery technology has been advancing the last few years. That being said, kudos to husqvarna for making our jobs easier, and safer for those on the ground.


----------



## Philbert

greengreer said:


> The price tag is a bit hard to swallow once you add the charger and two batteries.



There are a lot of other battery powered saws; most less expensive than these. The Makita is the only other top handled one that I know of, off the top of my head.
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/stihl-and-other-36v-cordless-chainsaw.177392/

These saws are changing at a rapid pace, mostly going to brushless motors, and both voltages and Amp-hour ratings increasing. If you are a professional who uses a saw everyday, 2 years might be an OK service life for a saw, which might still have some residual value. Computers also seem to be obsolete in 2 years.

Philbert


----------



## greengreer

The weight of the makita throws me off. I feel like, in the current market, the t536 is by far on top of the game and the price difference is very justifiable compared to the features and performance of other models. That being said the trend of electronics, especially battery powered ones, is for performance to improve and cost to decrease rather rapidly. Also, i do not know if a battery operated saw would have a longer or shorter service life than its gas powered counterpart. Might be that batteries last a year or two but the saw, due to presumably less moving parts, lasts 5+ years of pro use.


----------



## Philbert

Batteries are a consumable. Current ones for these saws are rated for 800 to 1,000 charge cycles (whatever that means in your use). In the other thread, there has been discussion that some of these battery packs may be able to be rebuilt by an after market service if OEM ones are no longer available. Electric saws are very low maintenance, but may not be as easy to rebuild as 2-cycle saws, especially, with their proprietary motors and circuit components. Some users may want to pick a less expensive saw, and replace it more frequently.

How do the weights of the Husqvarna and Makita top handle battery saws compare to 2-cycle top handle saws? I am sure that chain speed is slower.

Philbert


----------



## Mark181

TaoTreeClimber said:


> Hmmmmm. Looks like it would make a good indoor carving saw. Im guessing I could find a carving bar and chain for that. I could stay up all night carving bears and not tick off the neighbors or choke on exhaust.


I'm selling one.  It's an impressive little saw. I really was thinking it'd be perfect for carving with the right bar.


----------

